# anyone know how to use distraction methods?



## toby0625 (May 18, 2009)

has anyone been taught or is familiar with any good effective "distraction" skills to use before and then during an anxious situation to take focus away from myself? doesent seem to be well covered in any books and so on but think it would help if i knew how to use it well


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

It's covered in detail in Dr. Richard's series Overcoming Social Anxiety: Step by Step
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/products/25.html

Some suggestions he offers are:
- Singing or humming as it engages a different part of your brain
- Exercising in some form (even if it's just pushups) as it burns off cortisol and adrenaline
- Consciously labeling your negative thoughts as ANTs (or Automatic Negative Thoughts)

I would definitely recommend considering buying Dr. Richard's audio therapy.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's some useful information: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f43/resource-attentional-training-38242/


----------



## jnm123 (May 22, 2009)

I'm currently in therapy.. my counsler tells me to do breathing excersises, which can help if you remember to do that. what works for me even when I cant sleep at night is to focus on a certain object/picture in the room and it takes your mind elsewhere. You should also read about guided imagery, which my counsler introduced me to. works wonders if you can get your mind to the right place. Try to remember that even though you experience physical distress due to anxiety it's mainly mental, and you control your mind more than you are aware of. Hope this helps! :yay:


----------

